
Hacker Folklore – The Funny Origins of Computing Terms - omn1
https://endler.dev/2020/folklore/
======
omn1
Author here. Planning to write a sequel about the origins of well-known tools
and programming languages.

E.g. grep coming from global search in Vim: g/re/p "Perform a [g]lobal search
using a [r]egular [e]xpression and [p]rint matching lines".

If you know of any others, post them here in the comments and I'll make sure
to give you credits.

